# totaly electric



## George Snider (May 27, 2014)

Hi; I wanted to know if anyone has ever successfully drove from the east coast to west coast with a total electric car? I have plans of doing this july 4th 2015 from phila. to Chico, Cal. without recharging.
Thank you
George Snider....


----------

